

Ask HN: The future of usability - jrwoodruff

I'm facing a unique career decision and would like some input from fellow HNers.<p>I currently work in state government. I'm working on a project involving deploying SharePoint across the state as the intranet solution, but also have the opportunity to join a fledgling usability team that will be built into an enterprise-level group.<p>I haven't had much experience working with a usability team, so I would like to know: What is your view of the usability profession? Is this a profession on the rise? Is a usability team an asset that is worthwhile and helpful, or would I be better off sticking with the SharePoint stuff?<p>Thanks for any insights you can share.
======
Travis
It depends on what kind of problems you like to solve, I suppose. Usability
isn't going away, and neither is classical IT type stuff (like your SP
project).

If you like to work with more fundamental projects, I'd stick with SP. Fewer
fuzzy requirements, much easier to learn if you did things correctly.

Usability involves some psych stuff (knowing both some of the neurological
responses, as well as programmed responses due to de facto standards). It's
much more fuzzy. You can always improve a UI. It's more people-oriented than
traditional IT work.

For me, personally, I consider usability much more interesting. Using a
company like Apple as an example -- it was their design and usability groups
that have made them so special as a company. Would you rather work for Apple
or work for a company like EDS?

Not that I'm suggesting all usability/UX will be like working at Apple. But I
do want to emphasize that the two career paths will appeal to different types
of folks -- there isn't one option that's "better" than the other.

~~~
jrwoodruff
Thanks for the input Travis. This is pretty much what I was thinking. Given my
graphic design background (and affinity for apple products) I'm leaning toward
the usability path. If it's successful, I think it has the potential to do a
lot good around here too, there's a definite need.

~~~
percept
Especially given what you wrote above, the usability path sounds like it might
be a good fit.

Plus, consider all your newly-won usability insight, having worked with
SharePoint. ;)

Does your government position afford you some status that will help minimize
the risk (in case you change your mind later)?

